# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] STM32 - LORA

## glompos21

STM32L071RZT6: 5 (sealed) + 2 (2 free) =7pcs x4= 28EUR
STM32L073RZT6: 3pcs x5 =15EUR 
NUCLEO-L073RZ + SX1272MB2DAS: 20EUR
RFM95: 8pcs x 5 = 40EUR
HTCC-AB01 (https://heltec.org/project/htcc-ab01/) :10 EUR

----------

